

IPhone users have more sex than other smart phone users - inodeman
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38663094/ns/technology_and_science-wireless/

======
forwardslash
One thing that has bothered me about this article that has been floating
around the web is that the data cited only says that iPhone users have more
sexual partners. To put it vulgarly, it only says that iPhone users are more
likely to be whores, not that they're more likely to have more sex.

~~~
byoung2
_iPhone users are more likely to be whores_

Or worse, more likely to brag that they're whores on a dating site. Based on
absolutely no hard data, my theory is that iPhone owners tend to be younger
and hipper (more liberal with disclosing details of their sex lives online).
Blackberry users tend to be older and more business-oriented (with a
conservative leaning, perhaps a bit old-fashioned). Android users fall
somewhere in the middle. Disclaimer: I am an Android user.

